#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский йогин из Дхарамсалы продемонстрировал экспертам в Дели силу своего «туммо»

## Нико

Тибетский йогин, много лет проведший в уединённой медитации в горном отшельническом ските над Дхарамсалой, север Индии, на днях продемонстрировал учёным и медикам в Дели силу своей реализации внутреннего жара, или «туммо».

Шестидесятивосьмилетний гелонг Джампел Кунсел, более известный как Ген Пунцог, является признанным знатоком практики Шести йог Наропы, в особенности практики туммо. По профессии военный врач, он принял полное монашеское посвящение и удалился в длительное затворничество в горах над Дхарамсалой в 1986 году. С тех пор он спускается с гор только периодически, для того, чтобы помогать болеющим родственникам либо получать учения.

В марте этого года Ген Пунцог получил приглашение от высокопоставленного индийского военнного чиновника, проживающего в индийской столице Дели, принять участие в уникальном эксперименте, в ходе которого предполагалось проверить обретённую им способность сохранять в своём теле внутренний жар даже при экстремально низких темпаратурах воздуха. В ходе эксперимента, за которым наблюдали медики и учёные, снятого на видеоплёнку съемочной группой из Германии, Ген Пунцог должен был провести длительное время в холодильной камере одного из комбинатов по производству мороженого.

Облачённый лишь в тонкую белую накидку, предварительно смоченную в ледяной воде, Ген Пунцог вошёл в камеру и, сев на приготовленный стул, некоторое время выполнял специальные физические упражнения, относящиеся к системе Шести йог. Температура в холодильной камере доходила до минус десяти градусов. Периодически в камеру заходили врачи в зимней одежде, чтобы проверить давление и температуру йогина. Все его показатели оставались в норме, но врачи не могли находиться в холодильной камере более двух минут.

В результате Ген Пунцог провёл в этом «холодильнике» около двух часов без каких-либо осложнений для здоровья. Его тело при этом сохраняло обычное тепло, а ледяная простыня, в которую он облачился, полностью высохла.

По итогам эксперимента индийские учёные и медики признались, что ни один из индуистских садху, или йогинов, с которым проводились аналогичные эксперименты, не смог провести в подобных условиях более получаса. 

Фото см. на сайте www.mahayana.ru

----------

Aion (28.03.2010), Asanga (28.03.2010), Denli (30.03.2010), Naldjorpa (28.03.2010), Ometoff (27.03.2010), Tong Po (30.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (07.04.2010), Вова Л. (27.03.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Иван Денисов (04.04.2010), Иргит (31.03.2010), Михаил Макушев (28.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (28.03.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2010), Чиффа (28.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

На форуме dhamma.ru лежит ссылка покруче.. ) Газеты понимаешь голыми руками зажигают и пули ладонями останавливают ) Прям как в матрице.. ))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aos0hnwiHt8

----------


## Топпер

Неплохо, неплохо.

У нас, в Питере, несколько лет назад, двое моржей поспорили кто дольше продержится в воде. На улице, по рассказам, было ниже -20 с ветерком. Один проплавал 23 минуты. Второй, вроде бы 25 или 28.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Неплохо, неплохо.
> 
> У нас, в Питере, несколько лет назад, двое моржей поспорили кто дольше продержится в воде. На улице, по рассказам, было ниже -20 с ветерком. Один проплавал 23 минуты. Второй, вроде бы 25 или 28.


Так в воде ведь все-равно около 0, пусть на улице будет хоть -40. Да и ветерка в воде нету.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так в воде ведь все-равно около 0, пусть на улице будет хоть -40. Да и ветерка в воде нету.


А вы попробуйте при нуле и при минус двадцати. Да ещё столько времени  :Big Grin: 
Я максимум при минус 15 мог.

----------


## Буль

> Температура в холодильной камере доходила до минус десяти градусов. Периодически в камеру заходили врачи в зимней одежде, чтобы проверить давление и температуру йогина. Все его показатели оставались в норме, но врачи не могли находиться в холодильной камере более двух минут.


Чё-та пурга какая-то. При минус 10 врачи в зимней одежде "не могли находиться в холодильной камере более двух минут"? Рептилии какие-то, а не врачи.

И какой практический смысл для буддиста в сидении в мокрой простыне на морозе?

----------

Won Soeng (30.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.03.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Чё-та пурга какая-то. При минус 10 врачи в зимней одежде "не могли находиться в холодильной камере более двух минут"? Рептилии какие-то, а не врачи.
> 
> И какой практический смысл для буддиста в сидении в мокрой простыне на морозе?


Это же индийские врачи. Часто ли в Индии зимой -10?

Практический смысл в памятовании о недостатках самсары  :Wink:

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010)

----------


## Aion

> И какой практический смысл для буддиста в сидении в мокрой простыне на морозе?


Как тут в соседней теме бывалые йогины говорят, в момент смерти всякое может произойти. Может, он непривязанность к холодным адам взращивает.)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2010)

----------


## Бо

> И какой практический смысл для буддиста в сидении в мокрой простыне на морозе?


 За отопление в холодную тибетскую зиму можно не платить, да и за теплую зимнюю одежду....

----------

Aion (28.03.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> И какой практический смысл для буддиста в сидении в мокрой простыне на морозе?


Ну, во-первых, это показывает силу духа: контроль сознания над физическим телом.

А во-вторых, такая йога имела вполне практическое применение на Тибете - как известно, многие отшельники уходили в горы на зиму и жили там в плохо оборудованных пещерах без интернета и центрального отопления...

----------

Asanga (28.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (07.04.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Начался сарказм, как обычно основанный на не знании...
На самом деле физический жар от туммо это побочный эффект, а само туммо является основным и важным упражнением для последующих из "шести йог Наропы", с помощью него учатся втягивать ветры в центральный канал и др. манипуляции с энергиями. А уже на основе туммо практикуются другие йоги из шести, которые позволяют достичь освобождения.

----------

Asanga (28.03.2010), Caddy (28.03.2010), Legba (28.03.2010), Tong Po (30.03.2010), Александр С (01.04.2010), Аня Приходящая (07.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Вова Л. (28.03.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (29.03.2010), Иван Денисов (04.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, я читала где-то, что у тибетских йогов даже соревнования проходили, кто зимней ночью высушит на спине большее кол-во мокрых простыней. Миларепа, по-моему, если я не ошибаюсь, тоже в таких состязаниях участвовал. Но я не помню точно.
Я как-то в юности начитавшись, ходила зимой в кедах, носках и ситцевой юбке и летней хб куртке. Народ, помню, на остановке, в шубах, шапках и сапогах смотрел на меня как-то странно.. А мне не было холодно даже. Но это просто были игры с собой, а не практика, конечно же. До практики так и не дошло. Увы.
Вообще, интересно, да. Даже очень  :Smilie:

----------

Asanga (28.03.2010), Доржик (01.04.2010)

----------


## лесник

Простые советские люди, участвовавшие в экспериментах под руководством Алексея Юрьевича Каткова, будучи практически обнаженными, в течение часа находились при температуре ни много ни мало в -60 С , а также в разреженном воздухе, соответствующем высоте 7500 м над уровнем моря, и при этом обдуваемые воздушным потоком каждые десять минут от двухметрового вентилятора для удаления термоизоляционной воздушной прослойки между телом и окружающей средой.

Р. Минвалеев,  статью которого я цитирую http://www.realyoga.ru/Physiology/sc...1140/2217.html, и его коллега высушивали простыни при температуре - 20С. 

Так что врачи, мерзнущие при минус 10, это просто смешно. Уважение вызывает только то, что старичок в 68 лет участвует в таких экспериментах.

----------

Aion (30.03.2010), Маша_ла (29.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

> лесник;317293]Простые советские люди, участвовавшие в экспериментах под руководством Алексея Юрьевича Каткова, будучи практически обнаженными, в течение часа находились при температуре ни много ни мало в -60 С , а также в разреженном воздухе, соответствующем высоте 7500 м над уровнем моря, и при этом обдуваемые воздушным потоком каждые десять минут от двухметрового вентилятора для удаления термоизоляционной воздушной прослойки между телом и окружающей средой.
> 
> Р. Минвалеев,  статью которого я цитирую http://www.realyoga.ru/Physiology/sc...1140/2217.html, и его коллега высушивали простыни при температуре - 20С.


Значит, эти простые советские люди каким-то непостижимым естественным образом достигли туммо... Что ж, всё бывает. 




> Так что врачи, мерзнущие при минус 10, это просто смешно. Уважение вызывает только то, что старичок в 68 лет участвует в таких экспериментах.


Дело-то не в возрасте, а результате 20 летней йогической практики. В общем, кто знает, тот поймёт, а кто не знает, будет иронизировать. Всем своя воля.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010)

----------


## Legba

Действительно стоит оговорится, что 20 лет практики были потрачены не на то, чтобы иметь возможность сидеть в делийском холодильнике. Внутренний жар, как тут уже отмечали, проявление, а не самоцель.

----------

Denli (30.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Вова Л. (29.03.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011), Маша_ла (29.03.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Побочка. Тогда как для индуистких йогов (насколько я понимаю), это как раз самоцель.
А для тибетцев - побочка просто. 20 лет практики - это очень круто. В наши дни, над обычной Дхарамсалой, без всякой помпы сидит и медитирует человек.
Пусть будет здоров, живет долго и достигнет своих целей. Респект и уважуха ему.

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Нико (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rushny

Будда Шакьямуни лично запретил подобные чудеса (сиречь сиддхи) демонстрировать публично. 
А мы теперь, стало быть, уважение нарушителям его запрета высказываем?
Или я чего-то не допонимаю?

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.03.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Будда Шакьямуни лично запретил подобные чудеса (сиречь сиддхи) демонстрировать публично. 
> А мы теперь, стало быть, уважение нарушителям его запрета высказываем?
> Или я чего-то не допонимаю?


Подобные эксперименты проводятся в наши дни с благословения ЕС Далай-ламы в рамках обмена опытом между современной наукой и буддизмом. Их было проведено уже много за последние 20 лет, и у них есть своя цель.....А именно то, чтобы наука больше занималась областью внутреннего сознания и больше постигала эти вещи. Цель -- благая, ИМХО.

----------

Alekk (30.03.2010), Tong Po (30.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.03.2010), Вангчен (03.04.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011), Маша_ла (30.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Подобные эксперименты проводятся в наши дни с благословения ЕС Далай-ламы в рамках обмена опытом между современной наукой и буддизмом. Их было проведено уже много за последние 20 лет, и у них есть своя цель.....А именно то, чтобы наука больше занималась областью внутреннего сознания и больше постигала эти вещи. Цель -- благая, ИМХО.



 И юный домоправитель Кеваддха в третий раз сказал Блаженному:

– "Господин, я не неволю Блаженного, но все же я говорю так: "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".

– "Я, Кеваддха, возгласил о трех чудесах, сам испытав и осуществив их. Каковы же эти три вида чудес? Сверхъестественное чудо, чудо обнаружения и чудо наставления".

4. Каково же, Кеваддха, сверхъестественное чудо? Вот, Кеваддха, монах осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы. И другой, благочестивый верующий, видит его, этого монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы.

5. И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы".

И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"

– "Может сказать, господин".

– *"Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда"*.
Кеваддха сутта

----------

Aion (31.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.03.2010), Юй Кан (31.03.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мы высказываем уважение просто практикующему 20 лет человеку. 
Сиддхи - это побочный эффект. 
Тибетский буддизм практикуют не для сиддх, а для просветления на благо всех. А сиддхи появляются попутно. Обычно их не демонстрируют. Тут - просто научный эксперимент. Вполне невинный. Никаких чудес и сиддх я тут лично не усматриваю.
Но вот то, что человек просто сидит 20 лет в пещере и практикует, это, на мой взгляд, по-настоящему круто. Я так считаю, по крайней мере.
Нашел время, нашел место и медитирует. Успехов ему!

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Уважаемый Топер, Вам известно о случаях, когда с благословления Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV буддисткие йогины демонстрируют вот это:
"будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; 
будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; 
становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; 
беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; 
опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; 
не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; 
сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица;
касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; 
своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы"?

Если нет, то цитата навряд ли может рассматриваться как корректный ответ или комментарий на пост Нико, если да, то прошу привести доказательства того, что буддисты творят вышеуказанное с благославления ЕСДЛ.

----------

Tong Po (30.03.2010), Александр С (01.04.2010), Иван Денисов (04.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемый Топер, Вам известно о случаях, когда с благословления Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV буддисткие йогины демонстрируют вот это:
> "будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; 
> будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; 
> становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; 
> беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; 
> опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; 
> не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; 
> сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица;
> касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; 
> ...


Не привязывайтесь к словам. Будда, в целом, запретил демонстрацию любых иддхи.

----------

Aion (31.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда, в целом, запретил демонстрацию любых иддхи.


Не факт, что туммо относится к сиддхи.

----------

Иван Денисов (04.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А для чего тогда эти чудеса показывать? Их и презентуют в виде чудес, насколько я понимаю

----------


## Svarog

> Не привязывайтесь к словам. Будда, в целом, запретил демонстрацию любых иддхи.


Извините, но это Вы  говорите, что Будда запретил демонстрацию любых иддхи.
При этом в сутре, приведенной в качестве примера, есть только то, что есть.

Т.к. я не чувствую, что вправе публично комментировать сутры, могу написать Вам в личку свое мнение на сей счет.

----------

Liza Lyolina (03.04.2010), Александр С (01.04.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Их и презентуют в виде чудес, насколько я понимаю


Да нет. В целях научных исследований. В первом сообщении тему на это чётко указано:

"В марте этого года Ген Пунцог получил приглашение от высокопоставленного индийского военнного чиновника, проживающего в индийской столице Дели, принять участие в *уникальном эксперименте*, в ходе которого предполагалось проверить обретённую им способность сохранять в своём теле внутренний жар даже при экстремально низких темпаратурах воздуха. *В ходе эксперимента, за которым наблюдали медики и учёные*..."

----------


## Дубинин

IMGP1528.JPG
IMGP1536.JPG
IMGP1526.JPG

Здесь он медитирует. Там зимой постоянно снег, и электричества и отопления нет. Вокруг него по склону горы, домики тех, кто так же по необходимости применяют туммо зимой. Без туммо, медитируют на другой горе - ниже, там есть электричество и теплее, но народ ходит мимо чаще.

----------

Маша_ла (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Подобные эксперименты проводятся в наши дни с благословения ЕС Далай-ламы в рамках обмена опытом между современной наукой и буддизмом. Их было проведено уже много за последние 20 лет, и у них есть своя цель.....А именно то, чтобы наука больше занималась областью внутреннего сознания и больше постигала эти вещи. Цель -- благая, ИМХО.


ИМХО, благость этой цели оправдывает польза, которую приносят упомянутые "рамки обмена опытом". 
Например, Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче принял участие в многолетних исследованиях функций мозга лучшими нейрофизиологами мира с применением томографов, компьютеров и прочей умнейшей и наипередовейшей аппаратуры. Результатом этого стали не только закрытые или малопонятные неспециалистам ученые труды, но и книга: *"Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья. Как изменить жизнь к лучшему. Практическое руководство"*, оказавшая и продолжающая оказывать несомненную пользу великому множеству начинающих и уже продвинутых практикующих в мире, а теперь, благодаря переводу этой книги на руский язык Ламой Сонам Дордже, и на постсоветском пространстве.
Какова же польза от двухчасового сидения в промышленном холодильнике по просьбе высокопоставленного индийского военного, даже если и с благословения ЕСДЛ, пока непонятно. 
Причин сомневаться в благой мотивации как самого уважаемого йогина, так и благословившего эти эксперименты ЕСДЛ тоже пока нет. Но есть причины для сомнений в правильности восприятия НАМИ приведенной информации. Ведь уважение к йогину на данном форуме выражается не вообще, а по поводу посещения им индийского холодильника и произведенного в связи с этим фурора в прессе.

P.S. Если мы все здесь буддисты, еще раз призываю вспомнить или, наконец, познакомиться с императивным запретом Победоносного на демонстрацию сиддхи, чудес и пр. Хочу специально отметить, что Будда не запрещал это все применять для пользы дела, а только лишь ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАТЬ, т. е. именно производить сенсации и фуроры в умах непросветленных существ.

----------

куру хунг (31.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> именно производить сенсации и фуроры в умах непросветленных существ.


Так и сенсации-то не произведено. Где Вы её увидели? Вон в теме уже упомянули и моржей, и  более "крутых" простых советских людей. Ни сенсации, ни фурора.

----------

Rushny (31.03.2010), Александр С (01.04.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> P.S. Если мы все здесь буддисты, еще раз призываю вспомнить или, наконец, познакомиться с императивным запретом Победоносного на демонстрацию сиддхи, чудес и пр. Хочу специально отметить, что Будда не запрещал это все применять для пользы дела, а только лишь ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАТЬ, т. е. именно производить сенсации и фуроры в умах непросветленных существ.


Пожалуйста,  укажите первоисточник, из которого можно понять:
1. что является сиддхами, чудесами и "пр."
2. которые нельзя демонстрировать.
помимо сутры, указанной Топпером (Кеваддха сутта), в которой конкретно перечисляется то, что нельзя демонстрировать и туммо среди этого нет. Как нет и запрета демонстрировать, высокие уровни дхьян, которые, между прочим, тоже недоступны большинству обывателей.

Я считаю, что расширительное толкование сутр, особенно непросветленными существами, недопустимо.

----------

Александр С (01.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010), Поляков (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Пожалуйста,  укажите первоисточник, из которого можно понять:
> 1. что является сиддхами, чудесами и "пр."
> 2. которые нельзя демонстрировать.
> помимо сутры, указанной Топпером (Кеваддха сутта), в которой конкретно перечисляется то, что нельзя демонстрировать и туммо среди этого нет. Как нет и запрета демонстрировать, высокие уровни дхьян, которые, между прочим, тоже недоступны большинству обывателей.


Т. е. "огласите, пожалуйста, весь список"?

1. Извините, но до сих пор мне казалось, что запрет Будды на демонстрации сиддхи общеизвестен. По это причине я не готов аргументировать, как мне казалось, очевидное. 
По этой причине, первоисточник придется вам искать самостоятельно. Уверяю вас, найдя - получите неоценимую пользу! 

2. Полный список того, что именно  является сиддхами и чудесами можно обнаружить, например, в книге* «Учения Дакини»*, записанной, как считается, со слов самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы. А также в трактате Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" и Джамгона Конгтрула "Мириады миров", которые легко найти в Сети.




> Я считаю, что расширительное толкование сутр, особенно непросветленными существами, недопустимо.


Не понимаю о чем вы. 
Я ничего не истолковываю, поскольку познания мои скудны, а способности весьма посредственны. Более того, есть сильное подозрение, что меня вообще на самом деле нет, не было и никогда не будет. 
Что я здесь делаю, так это только напоминаю о словах Будды, самолично прочитанным в "первоисточниках", выходные данные которых я (каюсь!) непредусмотрительно не стал фиксировать для передачи вам. Кроме этого, я неоднократно получал учения по этой доктрине  Будды от своих безусловно реализованных учителей. Список их имен могу привести, если попросите.

Относительно собственно Туммо: 
1. Элементарное ознакомление с текстами по Шести Йогам Наропы убедительно и однозначно доказывает, что целью Туммо является отнюдь  не выработка сопротивления морозу и способности высушивать на нем свою мокрую одежду. Эта практика, между прочим, пришла в Тибет от индийских махасиддхов, с жакрих индийских же равнин, где греться с помощью внутреннего жара испокон веков было как-то неактуально  :Stick Out Tongue:  

2. Я не знаю, как в других традициях, но в тех нескольких, от учителей которых мне посчастливилось получать учения, явные знаки достижения йоги Туммо являются "стандартными" для будущего ламы. Без этого никто в этих традициях никогда ламой не станет и не получит никакого благословения на распространение Дхармы.    

3. Знаки достижения в Йоге Туммо традиционно относятся к т. н. "обычным сиддхи", на которые учителя рекомендуют вообще "не заморачиваться". Разве что, воспринимать их, как признаки продвижения в правильном направлении. Цена этим сиддхи традиционно весьма низкая. Действительно ст*о*ящим достижением считается установление стабильного контроля не над эндокринной системой (это в индуизме считается большой реализацией!), а над своим умом.

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Так и сенсации-то не произведено. Где Вы её увидели? Вон в теме уже упомянули и моржей, и  более "крутых" простых советских людей. Ни сенсации, ни фурора.


Вот и хорошо, что о "моржах" и о прочих упомянули! 
А то весь пафос статьи-топикстартера сведен к морозоустойчивым сиддхическим качествам дхармасальского йога. 
Весьма печально, что технологии желтой прессы пытаются поразить дхармические собщества. 
И весьма достойно, что у этих сообществ есть отпор в виде "моржей". 
И не только...

----------


## Svarog

> Т. е. "огласите, пожалуйста, весь список"?
> 
> 1. Извините, но до сих пор мне казалось, что запрет Будды на демонстрации сиддхи общеизвестен. По это причине я не готов аргументировать, как мне казалось, очевидное. 
> По этой причине, первоисточник придется вам искать самостоятельно. Уверяю вас, найдя - получите неоценимую пользу! 
> 
> 2. Полный список того, что именно  является сиддхами и чудесами можно обнаружить, например, в книге* «Учения Дакини»*, записанной, как считается, со слов самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы. А также в трактате Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" и Джамгона Конгтрула "Мириады миров", которые легко найти в Сети.
> 
> 
> Не понимаю о чем вы. 
> ...


Спасибо, теперь мне более менее ясно с кем я имею дело.
Желаю (на полном серьезе) Вам поскорее обрести абсолютную память, чтобы иметь возможность наизусть цитировать все прочитанные сутры!
Пусть все существа будут абсолютно счастливы! Пусть все существа навсегда избавятся от страданий! Пусть все существа обретут Совершенное просветление!

Засим участие в данной дискуссии заканчиваю.

----------

Rushny (31.03.2010), Дубинин (01.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Вот и хорошо, что о "моржах" и о прочих упомянули! 
> А то весь пафос статьи-топикстартера сведен к морозоустойчивым сиддхическим качествам дхармасальского йога. 
> Весьма печально, что технологии желтой прессы пытаются поразить дхармические собщества. 
> И весьма достойно, что у этих сообществ есть отпор в виде "моржей". 
> И не только...


Это не "желтая пресса", просто я Ген-ла знаю лично и узнала про этот эксперимент. Мне показалось интересным рассказать о нём на сайте и БФ, не для нарушения слов Будды, а чтобы у буддистов, которые годами практикуют это самое туммо и не добиваются никаких результатов, появилось какое-то вдохновение -- типа, это достижимо. Подобные примеры и правда полезны.... Типа, будийская практика -- не просто теория, а то, что может дать реальные результаты. И мы читаем об этом не в древних летописях о житии Миларепы и т.д., а в современных рассказах о наших же современниках. ЧТО В ЭТОМ ПЛОХОГО? 

Да, можно сказать, что достижение невелико -- 2 часа просидеть в холодильнике,  и при этом не замерзнуть. Но все великие достижения -- действительно в уме, и вряд ли кто-то будет демонстрировать вам настоящие сиддхи. Хождение по воде, негорение в огне, летание по воздуху.... Ясновидение... Т.е. контроль над внешними элементами силой подчинения себе внутренних. 

Хотя в Тибете еще в прошлом веке и ранее йогины демонстрировали гораздо большее. Например, всхождение по горе из зерна так, чтобы ни одно зернышко не слетело.... Или, к примеру, Содой-лама из Бурятии в 19-м, кажется, веке, в курумканской долине летал с одной горы на другую, и это многие воочию видели.

Его Святейшество, которому многие йогины рассказывают о своих достижениях, нередко пересказывает эти истории во время публичных учений, для зарождения веры в умах практикующих. Например, он часто упоминает о том, что, когда скончался предыдущий Ганден Трипа в том году, он тут же послал на юг Иидии, где то случилось, экспертов с аппаратурой, и в течение 10-12 дней после смерти к его телу были подключены эти приборы. Так вот, где-то на 10-й день после клинической смерти приборы зафиксировали электрический разряд в мозге умершего, что нереально по всем показателям науки. Это означало, что тонкое сознание ещё не покинуло тело этого ламы. 

Неужели во всех этих экспериментах больше вреда, чем пользы? Я думаю, наоборот. А Будда запрещал демонстрировать сиддхи в те времена, когда он жил, и когда это могло быть сочтено как проявление гордыни и пр. В общем, времена изменились, и потребности тоже стали другими. 

По мне, так, если учителя иногда проявляют сиддхи, это способствует вере в действенность буддийских практик.

----------

Galina (01.04.2010), Karadur (08.04.2010), Liza Lyolina (03.04.2010), Nirdosh Yogino (31.03.2010), Sengel (02.04.2010), Tong Po (01.04.2010), Vega (31.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2010), Вангчен (03.04.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010), Иван Денисов (04.04.2010), Маша_ла (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Это не "желтая пресса"


Конечно же нет! У меня было сказано о "технологиях желтой прессы". 




> ...лично и узнала про этот эксперимент. Мне показалось интересным рассказать о нём на сайте и БФ, не для нарушения слов Будды...
> 
> ... Будда запрещал демонстрировать сиддхи в те времена, когда он жил, и когда это могло быть сочтено как проявление гордыни и пр. В общем, времена изменились, и потребности тоже стали другими. 
> 
> По мне, так, если учителя иногда проявляют сиддхи, это способствует вере в действенность буддийских практик.


Так нарушение запрета Будды есть, или все таки "времена изменились"?
Я стараюсь избегать догматизма. И вполне согласен, что для вдохновения практикующих примеры нужны. 
Другое дело, что приводить эти примеры следует умело, как искусные средства, на что автор опубликованной статьи, на мой взгляд, явно не сподобился. 

P. S. В вашей благой мотивации я не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Нико

Так нарушение запрета Будды есть, или все таки "времена изменились"?
Я стараюсь избегать догматизма. И вполне согласен, что для вдохновения практикующих примеры нужны. 
Другое дело, что приводить эти примеры следует умело, как искусные средства, на что автор опубликованной статьи, на мой взгляд, явно не сподобился. 

P. S. В вашей благой мотивации я не сомневаюсь.

А это Вы сами решайте. Если интеллект есть...

----------


## Ондрий

Что-то мне не спиться, отчаянно хочется написать какую-нибудь гадость)))

Я человек весьма тупой и в тиб.формате много чего не понимаю.. мож кто объяснит? 

Вот сами тибецкие ламы частенько рассказывают байки про монахов, которых подвергли дисциплинарным взысканиям за демонстрацию сиддх. Например, история про ученика из Гьюто обратившегося вороной который полетел послушать наставления. Сел на ветку и слушал. Учитель его застукал и выгнал из Гьюто. Я ваще не понял этой истории.. Какая тут "публичность" и какая "демонстрация"? Обыватели ничего не заметили, ворона себе и ворона. Понять, что это не-ворона мог только крутой практик. Ученик ничего не "демонстрировал", по-тихому перекинулся волк^W^W^W вороной и слушал сидя на ветке, никому не мешая..  :Mad: 

С другой стороны, читая истории буддизма в Тибете (Шоннупэл и т.д.), не могу понять, как они там в древности обходились без авиадиспетчерской службы - сиддхи летали между горами/городами/деревнями целыми косяками. Летать - летали, но показывать - низя! Нипанятна.

И кстати, а почему вот если в тантре *обязательным* является соблюдение тайны,  *особенно* демонстрации атрибутов, мандал и т.д. непосвященным, но "странствующие" монахи *официально* благословляются на гастроли разъезжать и публично строить песочные мандалы божеств аннутарайогатантр?

Про свободно лежащие везде где ни попадя тайные ритуальные предметы,  статуи\танки в открытом виде в дацанах - я уж молчу, не до жиру.

Слушал, как Лама наставлял, что даже четки ныкать надо, чтобы не видно было, что ты чота там практикуешь, не то что в дильбу звякать при всех.

Простите, если кому наступил на блаженно-религиозную мозоль. Я нечайно.

----------


## Вова Л.

У Ванченга Ринпоче в его книге про ньюнг-нэ читал, что четки прятать нужно только в крия-тантре (в частности в ньюн-нэ), а поскольку в Тибете были распространены высшие тантры, никто ничего не прятал. Такие объяснения он давал по многим вещам, которые в Тибете делалось не по канону - сильны позиции высшей тантры. Возможно, с показыванием сиддх тоже так - для шраваков Будда говорил одно, а вот настоящим крутым йогинам - можно (сам-то Будда чудеса показывал в великом колличестве).

Еще где-то читал (может, у того же Ванчена Ринпоче), что тханки и прочее действительно нельзя показывать непосвященным, но если они, скажем, лежат дома и кто-то неожиданно зашел и увидел, то это хоть и проступок, но не очень серьезный. Поэтому, если что-то висит в дацане и кто-то зашел со стороны, то это, видимо, тоже не так страшно.

----------

Манечка (01.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно, с показыванием сиддх тоже так - для шраваков Будда говорил одно, а вот настоящим крутым йогинам - можно


Здесь встаёт вопрос: а кто был "крутым йогином" во времена Будды Готамы, помимо его учеников?



> (сам-то Будда чудеса показывал в великом колличестве).


Да, сам Будда показывал, а ученикам запрещал. Подобно тому, как запрет на срывание плодов в царском саду, распространяется на всех, кроме царя. Также и запрет на демонстрацию иддх, существовал для всех монахов, кроме самого Будды.

----------


## Aion

> Здесь встаёт вопрос: а кто был "крутым йогином" во времена Будды Готамы, помимо его учеников?


 


> Йоги времен Будды обладали такими "мистическими силами", и  Будда  сомневался в их подлинности не больше, чем в подлинности достигаемых при этом экстатических состояний. Вместе с тем Будда не поощрял в своих учениках стремления к обладанию сиддхами. Единственной настоящей задачей для них было освобождение, обладание же "силами" могло отвратить монаха от его изначальной цели – нирваны. В связи с чрезмерным в те  времена  увлечением мистикой и магией,  Будда  не уставал напоминать своим слушателям, что составляющие упомянутой задачи, равно как и ее решение, находятся внутри человека как такового. "Именно в этой оболочке длиною в сажень, друг мой, заключены, я утверждаю, мир, начало мира, конец мира и тот ход событий, что ведет к концу мира" ("Ангуттара-никая", II, 48; "Саньютта-никая", I, 62.). 
> Мирча Элиаде
> ЙОГА: СВОБОДА И БЕССМЕРТИЕ

----------

Rushny (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> А это Вы сами решайте. Если интеллект есть...


Да откуда же он, родимый, у меня взьмется, если меня и самого-то на самом деле нет?

----------


## Rushny

> Возможно, с показыванием сиддх тоже так - для шраваков Будда говорил одно, а вот настоящим крутым йогинам - можно (сам-то Будда чудеса показывал в великом колличестве).


Сам я точно не знаю, но если мыслить логически – вряд ли такое возможно. 
Иначе придется признать, что мы ставим на один уровень "настоящих крутых йогинов" и самого Будду.  

"Настоящие крутые йогины" по определению еще просветления не достигли и всеведением не обладают. Потому, до достижения полного и окончательного Освобождения им все же еще грозит возможность увлечься сверхспособностями и пасть в Самсару, либо, что ИМХО еще хуже, неправильно впечатлить явлением своих сиддхи кого-либо из непосвященных. 

Тогда как Будда - по определению существо самое что ни на есть совершенное. И исходя из своего всеведения и совершенного владения всеми искусными средствами, он способен даже являя "чудеса" приносить неизмеримую пользу живым существам.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Сам я точно не знаю, но если мыслить логически – вряд ли такое возможно. 
> Иначе придется признать, что мы ставим на один уровень "настоящих крутых йогинов" и самого Будду.  
> 
> "Настоящие крутые йогины" по определению еще просветления не достигли и всеведением не обладают. Потому, до достижения полного и окончательного Освобождения им все же еще грозит возможность увлечься сверхспособностями и пасть в Самсару, либо, что ИМХО еще хуже, неправильно впечатлить явлением своих сиддхи кого-либо из непосвященных. 
> 
> Тогда как Будда - по определению существо самое что ни на есть совершенное. И исходя из своего всеведения и совершенного владения всеми искусными средствами, он способен даже являя "чудеса" приносить неизмеримую пользу живым существам.


Не обязательно. У них может быть такой уровень реализации, что в самсару они уже не вернутся и с пути не свернут. Кроме того, "настоящие крутые йогины"могут быть и достигшими просветления и всеведения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Жаль Будды тут нету. Он то бы покончил со всеми этими неоднозначностями :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Джигме (01.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> ... такая йога имела вполне практическое применение на Тибете - как известно, многие отшельники уходили в горы на зиму и жили там в плохо оборудованных пещерах без интернета и центрального отопления...


В Тибете  без интернета и отопления :EEK!: ???!!!!  Не может быть :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !!! Ну мобильная  связь то, надеюсь, там была :Wink: ? Чтоб горячий кофе и пиццу в пещеру заказать :Smilie:  Только не говорите что и ее не было, и йогинам приходилось, отрываясь от медитаций, пешком ходить до ближайшей телефоной будки. :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Будда Шакьямуни лично запретил подобные чудеса (сиречь сиддхи) демонстрировать публично. 
> А мы теперь, стало быть, уважение нарушителям его запрета высказываем?
> Или я чего-то не допонимаю?




Успокойтесь. Никто не показывает сидхи. Внутренний жар есть следствие изменения циркуляции внутренней энергии. Это не сидхи.  Если тяжелоатлет поднимает тяжести большие чем вы это же не проявление сидхи а просто разница в физическом развитии.

----------

Tong Po (02.04.2010), Александр С (01.04.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Иван Денисов (04.04.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот и хорошо, что о "моржах" и о прочих упомянули! 
> А то весь пафос статьи-топикстартера сведен к морозоустойчивым сиддхическим качествам дхармасальского йога. 
> Весьма печально, что технологии желтой прессы пытаются поразить дхармические собщества. 
> И весьма достойно, что у этих сообществ есть отпор в виде "моржей". 
> И не только...


Вы увидели только то что хотели увидеть.
Новость была о том что прошел эксперемент. Только и всего то. Никакого "пафоса"  к "морозоустойчивым сиддхическим качествам дхармасальского йога" нету. Просто вы странно болезненно (интересно почему?) восприняли обычную новость. Тумо практиковали многие века и не только в Тибете. И никакой сенсации тут нету. Просто тперь появился научный интерес к этому вопросу.

----------

Tong Po (02.04.2010), Нико (01.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Слышал от бурятского ламы что когда разжигается внутренний огонь то он сжигает огромное количество отрицательной кармы. Он говорил что практиковал эту практику туммо и достиг некоторого успеха. Чувствовал что реально тело не на шутку нагревается.

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Shunja

Это древняя русская традиция. "Собравшись в круг опплёвывать друг друга".
Да, товарищи?
Прям буддисты невсебе. 
Больше иногда демонов поведением, которое идёт в разрез Дхармой напоминаете.
Ничего личного.

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011), Нико (01.04.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Это древняя русская традиция. "Собравшись в круг опплёвывать друг друга".
> Да, товарищи?
> Прям буддисты невсебе. 
> Больше иногда демонов поведением, которое идёт в разрез Дхармой напоминаете.
> Ничего личного.


Меткий плевок!  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Гелег

> Слышал от бурятского ламы что когда разжигается внутренний огонь то он сжигает огромное количество отрицательной кармы. Он говорил что практиковал эту практику туммо и достиг некоторого успеха. Чувствовал что реально тело не на шутку нагревается.


В книге Readings on six yogas of Naropa Гленна Муллина запомнился такой отрывок: встретились два тибетских йогина, один спрашивает другого, старшего и опытного, как у того успехи. Второй отвечает что уже стар и не может выполнять сложные практики, подчеркивая что их надо начинать с молодого возраста, когда в теле есть силы и оно послушно.

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не всегда так, что молод и тело молодое и послушное. Скорее совсем не так. Главное основа - понимание как совершать практику правильно. Есть истории о ламах, которые до 50-60 лет изучали философию и затем за какой-то год достигали реализаций всяких.

----------

Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот сами тибецкие ламы частенько рассказывают байки про монахов, которых подвергли дисциплинарным взысканиям за демонстрацию сиддх.


Ответ можно найти, например, в истории о Вайрочане, который летом пасет стадо, а йог сидит в хлопковой накидке, зимой пасет стадо, а йог сидит в хлопковой накидке. Приходит он к йогу и говорит, мол, научил бы меня своей практике. А нафига ж тебе? - говорит йог. Да вот удобно это. Ходишь в хлопковой накидке. Тратиться не надо. А пошел бы ты, - ответил йог. И ходил так Вайрочана, пока не понял, что прикол не в хлопковой накидке.  :Smilie: 

С другой стороны, мне понятно воодушевление Нико, но выйти на мороз, взять хлопковое полотенце и обойти немаленький монастырь, высушив к концу похода тряпочку, является стандартной практикой реализации практики туммо во многих монастырях.

И очень хочется добавить для бханте. Вот учился я в школе с физкультурным уклоном, в которой учитель физики говорил, что учебник - книга для дураков и читал нам лекции, которых моим одноклассникам хватало курса до 3-го МАИ или СтанкИна. На контрольных школьные задачи у нас шли на троечку и решали их последние двоечники. а на отлично решались задачки из республиканских олимпиад (СССР на дворе был) Так это я к тому, что я ж вам не говорю, что Вы не в той школе учились и бездарь бестолковая. Просто мне повезло, а кому-то нет. Но кто-то, вероятно, с худшими учителями достиг лучших результатов, чем я, поступивший в ИнЯз с первой попытки против выпускников спецшкол, проживших по нескольку лет в стране изучаемого языка. Так может научимся, в конце концов, уважать иную точку зрения, не выпячивая вперед свою?

----------

Tong Po (02.04.2010), Вова Л. (01.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хотя конечно это не относится к практикам связанным с сексом. Про это видимо шла речь.

----------


## Нико

> С другой стороны, мне понятно воодушевление Нико, но выйти на мороз, взять хлопковое полотенце и обойти немаленький монастырь, высушив к концу похода тряпочку, является стандартной практикой реализации практики туммо во многих монастырях.


Это всё в основном слухи. На практике оказывается, что реализовать туммо -- настоящее, т.к. есть и много переживаний его подобия, но не настоящего туммо-- гораздо сложнее, чем кажется. Например, многие йогины-отшельники, уже много лет назад получившие наставления от Гена, до сих пор пыжатся, а туммо породить не могут. А, если вас всех послушать, -- это как бы раз плюнуть.... Не так.

----------

Tong Po (02.04.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011), Доржик (01.04.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Успокойтесь. Никто не показывает сидхи. Внутренний жар есть следствие изменения циркуляции внутренней энергии. Это не сидхи.  Если тяжелоатлет поднимает тяжести большие чем вы это же не проявление сидхи а просто разница в физическом развитии.


Да уж какое тут беспокойство!

Йогин-то действительно сиддхи "не показывает". Это все газетчики проклятые норовят "следствие изменения циркуляции внутренней энергии" поднести как достижения и сверхспособности. Да еще и некоторые пишущие на форуме восторги свои выразить и уважение именно за проявление сиддхи, а не за искомые "следствия".

Но вы, безусловно, правы - не мое все это дело.

----------


## Нико

> Да уж какое тут беспокойство!
> 
> Йогин-то действительно сиддхи "не показывает". Это все газетчики проклятые норовят "следствие изменения циркуляции внутренней энергии" поднести как достижения и сверхспособности. Да еще и некоторые пишущие на форуме восторги свои выразить и уважение именно за проявление сиддхи, а не за искомые "следствия".
> 
> Но вы, безусловно, правы - не мое все это дело.


Если Ваша традиция -- и впрямь Ваджраяна, то, по крайней мере, Вы должны относиться как  Прибежищу к Сангхе, т.е. к монахам, достигшим значительно больших реализаций, чем Ваши собственные. К "искомым следствиям" не обращаемся, т.к. они скрыты глубоко в уме, но дыма без огня тоже не бывает. Вот и делайте свои выводы. Если можете.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.04.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А, если вас всех послушать, -- это как бы раз плюнуть.... Не так.


Ну зачем же так меня обобщать?  :Smilie:  Я даже, более того, скажу, что по словам ЧННР не всяк йогин такой ыкзамен проходит. Далеко не всяк

----------


## Rushny

> Если Ваша традиция -- и впрямь Ваджраяна, то, по крайней мере, Вы должны относиться как  Прибежищу к Сангхе, т.е. к монахам, достигшим значительно больших реализаций, чем Ваши собственные.


Согласен. И что? 

Вы на что-то намекаете? 

Тогда извините, я в интригах не силен и не понимаю на что именно. 

Если у вас появились сомнения, что я именно С ТАКИМ почтением  к "монахам, достигшим значительно больших реализаций" не отношусь, то почему бы не обвинить в этом прямо и не привести доказательства?

Или извиниться за скользкие намеки на грани оговора...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Просто Ваша позиция характерна больше для школы сутры, нежели для Ваджраяны, насколько я понял Нико. Ну и обсуждение реализованных йогинов как-то некошерно

----------


## Джигме

> Слышал от бурятского ламы что когда разжигается внутренний огонь то он сжигает огромное количество отрицательной кармы. Он говорил что практиковал эту практику туммо и достиг некоторого успеха. Чувствовал что реально тело не на шутку нагревается.


На счет кармы это вряд ли, но вот энергетические блоки убирает  и очень сильно чистит энергию всех элементов, что конечно сказывается и на мышлении и на самочувствии. Вообще эта практика  оказывает очень хорошее влияние на здоровье.

----------


## Rushny

> Ну и обсуждение реализованных йогинов как-то некошерно


А кто здесь этим неблагим делом занимается?
Процитируйте его, пожалуйста.
Со своей стороны еще раз соглашаюсь, что "обсуждение реализованных йогинов" конечно же "некошерно". 
Поэтому я и говорил здесь о профанации темы *авторами статьи* о йоге из Дхармасалы, процитированной в первом сообщении этой ветки. И призывал учстников форума не впадать в противоречие с Учением Будды.

Если же здесь кое-кому пригрезилось в этом "обсуждение реализованных йогинов", то этому человеку было бы полезно разобраться: по какой причине его ум сыграл с ним такую злую шутку. 
А мне стало интересно, почему безо всяких сомнений в это абсурдное и беспочвенное мнение  с таким энузиазмом поверили другие? 
Неужто от избытка "кошерной" мотивации и интеллектуальной мощи?





> Просто Ваша позиция характерна больше для школы сутры, нежели для Ваджраяны, насколько я понял Нико


Это так только кажется, из-за того, что в тибетском варианте Ваджраяны порой попросту забывают о беспримерности подвига Будды Шакьямуни, путаясь в обилии других будд, бодхистаттв, далай- и просто лам, йогов, йогини, еtс.
А также забывают, а часто и вовсе не знают о том, что Ваджраяна не отрицает, а включает в себя т. н. "низшие" колесницы, превосходя их по обилию методов и прочего.

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому я и говорил здесь о профанации темы *авторами статьи* о йоге из Дхармасалы, процитированной в первом сообщении этой ветки. И призывал учстников форума не впадать в противоречие с Учением Будды.


Что-то Вы очень многословны.... Чем не понравилась статья? Где в ней усмотрели профанацию? По-моему, это достаточно бесстрастный и безоценочный информационный материал. А противоречий со словом Будды тоже нет вроде, если Вы почитаете некоторые книги ЕС Далай-ламы, основанные на его диалогах с учёными, найдёте там гораздо больше таких фактов. 




> А мне стало интересно, почему безо всяких сомнений в это абсурдное и беспочвенное мнение  с таким энузиазмом поверили другие? 
> Неужто от избытка "кошерной" мотивации и интеллектуальной мощи?



Вы о каком мнении говорите?




> Это так только кажется, из-за того, что в тибетском варианте Ваджраяны порой попросту забывают о беспримерности подвига Будды Шакьямуни, путаясь в обилии других будд, бодхистаттв, далай- и просто лам, йогов, йогини, еtс.


Никто не забывает о беспримерности подвига Шакьямуни, но полезно иногда знать, что некоторые его последователи, следуя его учениям и практикуя его советы, идут по тому же пути.
И что это вообще сохранилось в наши дни, а не только слова и голая схоластика.

----------

Tong Po (03.04.2010), Дондог (02.10.2011), Маша_ла (03.04.2010)

----------

